

Network Solutions sued for domain tasting - boredguy8
http://arstechnica.com/news.ars/post/20080226-bad-flavor-icann-network-solutions-sued-for-domain-tasting.html

======
redorb
When working the way Network Solutions has; expect lawsuits quickly and often.

